# مجموعة العطور الرائعة بأحدث و أجدد عطور الشركة عطر Nasomatto Pardon اصدار سنة 2011



## مسوقة26 (27 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتهالتميز ...........التفرد ..........والنادر .........والحصريعطور Nasomatto الايطالية نادرة مميزة فريده من نوعها مبهرة صناعة ايطالية فاخرة بروائح عربية شرقية جذااابة تسوا وزنها ذهب عطور ثابتة فواحة تظل ريحتها في الثياب عالقة تناسب الشخصيات المميزة والبارزة في العالمنبدأ مجموعة العطور الرائعة بأحدث و أجدد عطور الشركة عطر Nasomatto Pardon اصدار سنة 2011 العطر الجديد لعام 2011 من شركة ناسوماتو الايطالية ،، حيث ابدع المصمم Alessandro Gualtieri في هذا العطر من خلال دمج رائحة العود المميزة مع روائح الشوكالاته و روائح الاخشاب الفريده Woody notes مع الروائح الحلوة الناعمة Sweet and floral notes بطريقع عجيبة ورائعة و يلاحظ على العطر ايضا رائحه magnolia و غيرها من الملاحظات الغير معروفة لحد الانبعض الذين جربوا العطر اعتبروه كاصدار جديد للعطر DURO المميزة من نفس المجموعة ولكن مع اضافة الملاحظات Chocolate,Sweet and floral notesملاحظات العطر العامةPerfume note some chocolate,woody,oud,sweet notesوتوجد ملاحظات على العطر لحد الان غير معروفة !!!سعر العطر 900 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 400 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Black Afgano هذا العطر الاعجووووبة الشهير جدا لكبار الشخصيات والمميزينعطر رهيب جدا وقوي رشه وحدة منة تتم 3 ايام في الملابسريحه العطر بخور على بن واعشاب حارة و العناصر القوية التي تعطي رائحة جذابة قوية جداااااا تأسر القلوب و تنعشها عطر جميل لا يقاومريحه تضرب اخباااااااال من حلاتها ينفع للجنسينهذا العطرسعره الغالي بسبب ندرته في الاسواق العالمية الي سببها انتاجه القليل حيث انه ينتج منه بالسنة فقط 4000 حبة فقط على مستوى العالم ( يعني نحصله بشق الانفس ، صعب التوفر دائماً فترة و ينقطع عن السوق )سعر العطر 90 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 400 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Nuda يتكون العطر من رائحه الياسمين مضاف اليه القليل من الروائح الخشبية ذات الطابع الطبيعي الذي يعطي العطر جمالاً مميزا يأسر القلوبالعطر يصلح للحريم حصراًعطر رائحته زهرة الياسمين المركزة عطر مركز طبيعي رااااائع جدااااالملاحظ على العطرJasmineسعر العطر 850 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 400 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Hindu Grass عطر معروف من اسمه الهندي بأنه حار عباره عن مزيج الأعشاب الهندية الفاخره بالاضافة الى رائحة العشب الطبيعية ممزوجة بالرائحة الزكية لعشبة البتشولي بالاضافة الى التوباكوالعطر راااائع بكل ما تحمل كلمة رائع من معاني العطر مركز وقوي جداااا ورائحته فواحة مميزة جداومن وصفي انا انه روووووعه روعه روعهكل من شمه معاي يسالني عنه وعن ثباته ومن وايناقتنيه وانتي مش خسرانه . وهو احلى هديه للاخوان والازواجريحته على رجالية اكثر لكنه ينفع للجنسينالملاحظ على العطرHerbs, grassy notes, tobacco, patchouliسعر العطر750 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Absinth يتكون هذا العطر الرائع الطبيعي من أعشاب نبات الأفسنتين بالاضافة الى عشبة نجيل الهند مع خليط من الاعشاب الاخرى ذات الروائحالعطرية الرائعه والعطر من أنواع العطور الحاره الدافئةعطر اعجز اوصفه من حلاه حبيته وايدريحته واضحه ما تتغير من يبردومن وصفي انا للعطر (ريحه تعصف من حلاها سمفونيه متناغمه من جنون الحب و الجرءة والوضوح )الملاحظ على العطرAbsinthe, herbs, vetiverسعر العطر 750 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Silver Musk عطر شفاف لعشاق المسكمن يبرد ريحته عذااااااااااااب يغرم من الخاطرينفع للجنسينهذا العطر مخصص للناس الي تحب المسك بجنون و انا اوصفه بكلمة واحده ((جنووون )) وأحد الاخوة من قطر وصفه ((مب صاحيةالريحة تفجير ))الملاحظ على العطرMusk (and other notes-- but we aren't toldسعر العطر 750 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto China White العطر أفضل ما يمكن وصفه به انه عطر حار برائحة خشبية جلدية مع بعض التوابل و النجيل الهندي الرائعرائحته مائلة الي الروائح الخشيبية اكثر من الروائح الحاره الي تتكون من التوابل و الاعشاب ثقيل لكنه مميز ورائحه خاصة جداعطر الدلع ريحته رخيمه بس يبرد يدووووووووووووخيضرب صدااااااع من حلاتهللجنسين ريحته كلاسيكيه معاصرهينفع هدايا للاخوان والازواج ولكل شخصيه تمتلك طموح وتميز لا متناهيمن وصف ربيعاتي يغررررررررمطموح وتميز لا متناهيالملاحظ على العطرwoods, incense,leather, with a touch of sweetnessسعر العطر 750 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Duro عطر رائع يوصف بالجرأة والقوة مخصص للرجال يتكون من مزيج من رائحة التوابل الشرقية الفاخره مع بعض روائح الاشجار العطرية الجميلةالعطر في ناس تفضله عن البلاك رااائحته رااائعه جدا و سبحان الله بفضل من الله كل الي شم العطر عندي عجبه من اول شمه و الياشترى مني العطر اشتراه بعد فتره منه حبه وحبتين وثلاثة و أحد الاخوة أخذ مني أكثر من15 حبه و الله شاهد على ما اقولوالعطر رجالي وقوي جدا وكل اخ اشترى مني العطر ما ندم و كثير من الاخوة اشتروه فقط بدون ما يجربوه والحمد لله كان العطر عندحسن ظن الكثيرينريحته قويه جدا جدا جدا وفواحه من اخر الشارعو هو اندر أنواع المجموعة هذي واحتمال ما يتواجد بعد فتره نفس البلاك افغانو الا بكميات بسيطه جداالدورو عطر جريء جدا وقوي يثبت وجوده لشخصيه ماهي عاديه ابدااااااااااااااوللامانه( رشيت منه على ايدي وغسلتها بعد فتره بالصابون القوي وبقيت الريحة مثل ماهي ما تغيرت )الملاحظ على العطرLeather, woods, spiceسعر العطر 800 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات Nasomatto Narcotic Venus وصف العطر شرقي انثوي فاخر وحساسعباره عن خليط رومانسي متالق بشذا الازهار والمسك والتوابل الشرقيه الفاخرهيحكي لنا قصه خالدة متجدده لانوثة تقطر رقه ونعومهاحلى هديه للعرايستعليق من احدى الزبونات((اموت على ريحته الي اتم عالقه في الملابس والجلد وما اتروح حتى انه امي تعرف المكانالي انا فيه من ريحتي ارش اشوي منه وانجف المكان وايغير مزاجي احسه عطر كله انوثه ورقه))العطر نااااعم جدا وهادي ورااائع بكل ما تحمل كلمة رائع من معاني وبرايي هذا العطر أروع عطر نسائي طبيعي أشمه بحياتي صحيح اناشاب ولكني أحب هالعطر موووت بصدق وصراحه كل الي شم هالعطر حبه ، أكثر الناس الي اشتروا العطر اهدوه لزوجته او لامه اولخطيبته يعني ينفع حق هدايا للأهل حتى فيه احد الاخوة اشتراه لنفسه و يتعطر فيه عادي عطر زهور طبيعي قلتله هذا للحريم قالي عاديفهذا العطر لا يخيب الامال رائحه رااائعه جدا والاحلى انها مركزة وطبيعيةالملاحظ على العطرTuberose, jasmin, lily, spicesسعر العطر 750 درهمحجم العطر 30 ملينوع تركيز العطر Extrait de parfumيعني خلاصة العطرأيضا يتوفر العطر الزيتي المركز ( دهن )السعر 350 درهمالحجم 4 مليأسعار خاصة لاكثر من حبه والكميات مصدر العطور ايطالياالعطور غير متوفره في الخليجنشحن لدول الخليج وباقي دول العالمطريقة الدفع والتسليم سلم واستلم داخل الامارات او شخصيخارج الامارات عبر الطرق التالية- الحوالات المصرفية ( الامارات للصرافة او الانصاري )- سلم واستلم داخل قطر وجده ( السعودية ) فقط- عن طريق PayPalهدية لكل زبون يشتري 3 عطور على الاقل عينات من باقي عطوراتي المميزة النادرة مجاناًوالي يحب يجرب العطور أقدر اني اجهز له عينات من كل العطور المميزة ب 170 ريال شامل الشحن للسعوديةأسعار خاصة للعطور بالجملةعطور ناسوماتو و باقي عطوراتي المميزةالنادرة أصلية 100%ضمان استرجاع المبلغ لو كان غير ذلكوالي يريد يجرب عطور ناسوماتو او باقي العطور المميزة المتوفره عندي يتواصل على المعلومات التالية:للتواصلالايميل : [email protected]المسنجر : [email protected]رقم الهاتف : 00971501362880PIN:28604679وانتظروني مع باقي عطورات هذه المجموعة الفريده المميزة بالاضافة لباقي مجموعاتي العطرية المتميزة و الفاخرة قريبااااااااااااو جزاكم الله خيرادعاء كفارة المجلس سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------

